# Pyramid Construction



## Onijunbei (Oct 5, 2020)

It appears that the folks over at the Geopolymer institute really nailed it. For many years so called "experts" have either been lying or just naive.. And that sent thousands down the rabbit hole. Including myself. But the explanation is the most rational. 
It's concrete. 
How did they do it? The same way we do it today. 
Concrete is made up of aggregate, water, and a binder that we call cement. As soon as the Egyptians had a rudimentary cement made of calcium carbonate which is obtained from the soft limestone quarry or from sea shells, plus clay, they could then add their aggregate in the form of small pieces of limestone that they could chip off with a stone axe and the silt/sand and water from the Nile River.  The first pyramids were small but as the cement techniques and formula was improved they moved on to creating forms in place, and then pouring the concrete mix into the forms.. Just think of or watch a video on how the slab for a house is constructed.  It took many years to do this starting of course from the ground level, letting it cure and dry, then advancing to the next level of the Pyramid.  The experts kept telling us that the Pyramid blocks were solid stone, but the reality is different... The blocks of stone are actually made from small stones packed together with a cement made from the same stones....


----------



## luddite (Oct 6, 2020)

Geopolymer Institute: Are Pyramids Made Out of Concrete?

This link shows 4 great video's on the subject including my favorite titled "How to built a pyramid?" which shows how a small crew can build several tons of pyramid blocks. Seeing this done is really excellent and shows how folk can build homes out of this geopolymer.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 8, 2020)

The geopolymer idea has great merit, but I think the Giza architects wanted the big stones quarried so their crystalline structure was pure.
The piezoelectric quality may be affected with geopolymer as well, though I think geo was used elsewhere all over the ancient world for sure.
The pyramids were probably multipurpose machines, physical and etheric/spiritual, but that's another thread.

I read the below Abdul story and was amazed.
The big staffs, scepters, and rods that the Egyptians had could be tied together with copper wire for a stronger effect like tuning forks. The "Rods of Ptah." Some of these rods were ten feet long. Vibration is key in the universe for creating and doing things.
This may have been standing wave or scalar acoustic levitation at work. They also split the huge blocks with these forks when forks were tied together.






*Excerpt: *

"Abul Hasan Ali Al-Masudi, known as the Herodotus of the Arabs wrote about how the ancient Egyptians built the pyramids in the distant past. Al-Mas’udi was an Arab historian and geographer and was one of the first to combine history and scientific geography in a large-scale work. Al-Masudi wrote about how ancient Egyptians transported the huge blocks of stone used to build the pyramids. According to him, a ‘magic papyrus’ was placed under each of the blocks of stone which allowed them to be transported. After placing the magical papyrus beneath the blocks, the stone was *struck with a ‘metal rod’* that made the blocks of stone levitate and move along the path paved with stones and fenced on either side by metal poles. This allowed the stones to move for around 50-meters after which the process had to be repeated in order to get the blocks of stone to where they needed to be. Was Al-Masudi objective when he wrote about the pyramids? Or is it possible that just like many others, he was simply amazed by their magnificence, concluded that the ancient Egyptians must have used extraordinary means to construct the pyramids?"



This article is amazing:

Tuning Forks and Megalithic Technology

*Excerpt:*

"The Great Pyramid, ancient megaliths, Stonehenge, and *Edward Leedskalnin*’s “Coral Castle” in Florida are testaments to a secret technology, one that allowed people with simple methods to move stones up to several hundred tons in weight.
Everything points to sound being the principal ingredient.

This is not the same as _acoustic levitation_ demonstrated in physics labs nowadays, where little ping pong balls and similar light-weight objects are levitated by the air pressure impact of standing waves produced by really loud horns. Rather, I mean sound being the initiator of a process that ends up altering gravity directly.

This is nowhere more evident than in the size of megalithic stones.



> Why didn’t the ancients use smaller stones that were easier to carry?​
> Why were stones 10-500 tons more prevalent than those under a ton?​


Probably because the smaller the stone, the higher its resonant frequency, and the more difficult it is to produce a powerful sound at the required frequency using tuning forks and/or the human voice.
Both forks and the human voice have a limited frequency range, generally 100-3000 Hz. If you convert that frequency range into an allowable range of stone sizes, it *matches the range of megalithic stone sizes around the world.*

The largest megalith is the _Stone of the Pregnant Woman_ at Baalbek. It is 21.5 meters long, made of red granite, and weighs an estimated 500-1000 tons. Its resonant frequency, like that of a metal rod, depends on its length and the speed of sound through it. The speed of sound in red granite is approximately 4500 m/s, giving a resonant frequency of *105 Hz."

*


----------



## luddite (Oct 9, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> the stone was *struck with a ‘metal rod’* that made the blocks of stone levitate and move along the path paved with stones and fenced on either side by metal poles. This allowed the stones to move for around 50-meters after which the process had to be repeated in order to get the blocks of stone to where they needed to be.



The issue we have with this is twofold:

1. We have the rods and could make more
2. No-one has tested this even though the rods exist(or could be made) and we have big rocks lying around


----------



## Gold (Oct 9, 2020)

There's often huge pools of mercury under pyramids too aren't there? Like under Qi Shi Huang's tomb and another one Mexico if I remember correctly. I'm not surprised by their presence if pyramids really are supposed to be some kind of generators or tech


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 9, 2020)

Im going to ask my local metal guy to make me a 6ft fork.
I will relay my findings in a video.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 9, 2020)

I am not sold on the geo-polymer thing quite yet, it seems to work in south America with the walls that look like stacked sand bags that have petrified but not on the pyramids because why would you cast and then cut and drill when casting around is the most efficient method!

I love this guy as he just says what he see's,

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsSI1nsPJukyW5dIs9RytGg


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 9, 2020)

luddite said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > the stone was *struck with a ‘metal rod’* that made the blocks of stone levitate and move along the path paved with stones and fenced on either side by metal poles. This allowed the stones to move for around 50-meters after which the process had to be repeated in order to get the blocks of stone to where they needed to be.
> ...



Zawi Hawass and other PTB gatekeepers will never allow us to test those hidden away rods and scepters.
Some day I hope that changes.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOFNIJNb2rQ_


----------



## luddite (Oct 9, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > JWW427 said:
> ...


Maybe a simple museum item study is required ￼￼￼. I'd be surprised if one wasn't in the hands of a private collector. Maybe that would be a good path to test one?


----------



## Prolix (Oct 9, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> *Excerpt:*
> 
> "The Great Pyramid, ancient megaliths, Stonehenge, and *Edward Leedskalnin*’s “Coral Castle” in Florida are testaments to a secret technology, one that allowed people with simple methods to move stones up to several hundred tons in weight.
> Everything points to sound being the principal ingredient.



Yes, Leedskalnin and Coral Castle was the first thing I thought of in respect of this thread.


----------



## Onijunbei (Oct 14, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> I am not sold on the geo-polymer thing quite yet, it seems to work in south America with the walls that look like stacked sand bags that have petrified but not on the pyramids because why would you cast and then cut and drill when casting around is the most efficient method!
> 
> I love this guy as he just says what he see's,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsSI1nsPJukyW5dIs9RytGg


One cannot cut and drill if one doesn't have the technology to do so. But when that tech comes around, then one can use it. If the tech wasn't available to the ancients then it must have been done at a later time...


----------



## Clown Of God (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah, before encountering Korbens provocative thread about the great pyramid ( and the Giza complex ) I thought it was built in ancient times by a technical advanced civilization. Nowadays I think the pyramid and the complex is much younger then is being admitted.


Anyways it’s frustrating that we are held back and kept ignorant of our real history...


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 15, 2020)

I watched a video once (from a link on SHv.1) about some young guy (late teens, early 20's) on vacation in Egypt. He actually climbed up the pyramid occasionally turning his camera to the ground at the angry people screaming at him to come down. 

What impressed me about that video is that you could clearly see the regular red bricks that were used on the construction and plastered over (chipped in many spots). 

Leedskalnin and Coral Castle was an example of genuine levitation accomplished by as yet unknown means. He wrote a piece with the tantalizingly enigmatic title of How to Raise a Young Lady, suggesting that he may have experimented with human levitation.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 15, 2020)

This is an extremely compelling theory, much more than the establishment's narrative.
Here is another presentation with some hard facts that are not to be ignored. Enjoy ☺?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwCrKbUiFFc_


	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

Part 2:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcNkpMlrvVE_


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 15, 2020)

There is definitely an argument for both views here, the below pic shows a shaft in the blocks on the left hand side that looks cast(concrete) but yet if it were cast then why are the ones around it look to be cut roughly, by that i mean they are all have a different face(cut), if it were cast we would want uniformity as otherwise you would need as many casts as you have blocks, now i know that the pyramids are ostensibly big and most likely had an endless amount of resources put into them but that's one step too far methinks!



Also the lintel on the right is a concrete lintel and a later addition!


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 6, 2020)

The method of construction could not have been geopolymer concrete technique, not when you have to account for 2.3 million blocks. Acoustic levitation methods using ball lightning sources run into the same problem: the sheer number of blocks which had to be transported.

There is only one method that could have been used to construct the 2.3 million blocks of the Gizeh pyramid:
*molecular construction technique (materialization of the substances/elements)*.

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2227761#msg2227761


JWW427 said:


> Im going to ask my local metal guy to make me a 6ft fork.



In order to construct the staff with a tuning fork, djed and ankh, you need to understand the interplay of the five capacitors and especially to have the correct frequency of the tuning fork. It is this very special frequency which activates the latent bosons in the elements which then permit the slight implosion of the atoms, thus providing an antigravitational force.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 7, 2020)

Whoops. Pass on that.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 24, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> There is definitely an argument for both views here, the below pic shows a shaft in the blocks on the left hand side that looks cast(concrete) but yet if it were cast then why are the ones around it look to be cut roughly, by that i mean they are all have a different face(cut), if it were cast we would want uniformity as otherwise you would need as many casts as you have blocks, now i know that the pyramids are ostensibly big and most likely had an endless amount of resources put into them but that's one step too far methinks!View attachment 1218
> 
> Also the lintel on the right is a concrete lintel and a later addition!



https://stolenhistory.net/threads/carved-stone-no-cement.3782/
Gizeh Festival. 

..............

 

 



..............

 

 



..............

 

 



........................

 




No it isn't.


.....................................


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 13, 2021)

Some stunning drone footage of up around and over along with ground footage of the prime trio of pyramids. It's a video shot by a music streaming outfit called Cercle and as such their focus is on the musician yet they actually capture much more of the structures themselves than any video I've yet seen put out by 'experts' and 'alt media types'.
Very interesting indeed and if you want a flavour rather sitting through the entire performance I've included the making off video.



​


----------

